# Der EURO, das ÖL und die Währungsreform



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich vermisse Diskussionen über zwei bedeutende Themen, die bevorstehende Währungsreform und die Ölkatastrophe. Weder in meinem persönlichen Umfeld noch hier im Forum höre ich Meinungen. Es scheint, als würde beides nicht so richtig ernst genommen. Keine Sau spricht darüber. Bin ich der einzige der es so ernst sieht? Ist das Volk von Schreckensnachrichten übersättigt, so daß alles nicht mehr so wirklich wahr genommen wird? 

Habt ihr eure Schäfchen im Trockenen?

Zum Thema Euro (Andreas Popp, spannender denn je):
http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/main_medien_video2_player2.htmlhttp://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/main_medien_video2_player2.html


Gruß Onkel


----------



## Homer79 (11 Mai 2010)

meinste wirklich der euro wird uns demnächst verlassen oder wie is das mit der währungsreform zu verstehen?

das mit dem öl-unglück ist wahrlich wahnsinn und wird sicherlich erhebliche ausmasse annehmen, aber was solln mer da jetzt machen?...ausser gucken was passiert?


Ach ja....das wäre schön mit den schäfchen und dem trockenem


----------



## Paule (11 Mai 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist das Volk von Schreckensnachrichten übersättigt, so daß alles nicht mehr so wirklich wahr genommen wird?


Wie jetzt?
Ist was Schlimmes passiert?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> meinste wirklich der euro wird uns demnächst verlassen oder wie is das mit der währungsreform zu verstehen?..


Zumindest wird zunächst die Inflation enorm ansteigen. Sie ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten schon sehr viel höher gewesen als uns vorgegaukelt wurde. Auch schon vor dem Euro. Sieh dir das Video mal in Ruhe an, wenn's sein muss auch mehrmals. Es gibt zahlreiche andere Videos von ihm zu finden, auch kürzere. Die Vorträge von Andreas Popp vefolge ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, habe auch schon alle seine Bücher gelesen. Der Mann sieht es richtig.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Ist was Schlimmes passiert?


Nee Paule, leg' dich wieder hin  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Homer79 (11 Mai 2010)

mh....schade eigentlich, das ich noch kein haus gekauft habe...da tät die inflation ja recht gut

ich hab mir das video noch nicht angesehen...werde es aber später nochmal tun...

...das forum wirds überleben ...hoffentlich...

ist dennoch zur zeit wirklich alles ein bissl gruselig...naja, werd mers beste draus machen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Mai 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> mh....schade eigentlich, das ich noch kein haus gekauft habe...da tät die inflation ja recht gut..


Unter Umständen. Bei einer Währungsreform wird Soll und Haben i.d.R. verschieden gehandelt. Es kann also sein dass dein Haben durch zehn geteilt wird, deine Hypothek aber nur durch zwei. Die Geschichte belegt es. Dann hast du die Arschkarte.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2010)

Um die Währung mach ich mir keine sorgen, ein glück hat unsere Regierung
nach der NRW-Wahl sofort beschlossen, die Steuern nicht zu senken.
Wenn jetzt nach und nach die Nachbarländer pleite gehen une sich von
anderen Ländern das Finanzieren lassen, die eigentlich auch schon lange
pleite sind, wird das alles schnell mit den Steuermehreinahmen reguliert.
Da können die Banken ruhig noch mal pleite gehen. Inflation hat auch was
für sich, wenn wir mit einer Schubkarre voll Geld zum Brot kaufen fahren,
sind doch 750Mrd€ für das Euro-Rettungspack kein Problemm mehr, da 
werden doch bestimmt mal ein paar Säcke Geld vom Tieflader fallen, wenn
Nachbar Müller mit sein Ersparten zum Möbelhaus fährt um eine neue
Sofagarnitur kaufen will.
Ich denke bald ist soviel Geld im Umlauf, damit können wir auch mal eben
so paar Borlöcher in 1500m tiefe zustopfen.


----------



## Homer79 (11 Mai 2010)

mh...stimmt auch wieder...

naja, was soll man aber machen.....ausser gucken was passiert...

leider muss ja deutschland mit finanzieren, sonst kanns ja noch schlimmer werden....blöde volkswirtschaft und blöde devisen

...könn mer denn was dagegen tun?...nö...oder?


----------



## Question_mark (11 Mai 2010)

*Nicht die Politik regiert, sondern die Banken*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Volk von Schreckensnachrichten übersättigt, so daß alles nicht mehr so wirklich wahr genommen wird?



Nein, gehe einfach mal durch Düsbürg-Mürxlüh, wenn Du das überlebst bist Du reichlich satt. Das ist eben die in den vergangenen Jahren durch rot-grüne Politik zu Altlasten gewordene und mißlungene Integrationspolitik.



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> die bevorstehende Währungsreform



Zu solch einem Schritt ist jeder deutsche Politiker zu feige, die haben keine Eier in der Hose. Mir graust es hier nach der Landtagswahl in NRW vor einer rot-rot-grünen Koalition, das wird der Untergang von NRW.

Im Prinzip sehe ich das so : wir werden nicht mehr von unseren gewählten Volksvertretern regiert, sondern nur noch von der Banken- und Finanzwelt. Die Banken, die von unseren Steuergeldern (wie HRE usw.) nach mißlungegen Spekulationen von unseren Steuergeldern aus dem Rollstuhl wieder in einen senkrechten Gang befördert wurden, spekulieren wieder hemmmungslos gegen die Leute, die Ihre Verluste mit Ihren Steuern getragen haben. Eigentlich kann ich gar nicht so viel kotzen. Und ich bin nicht unbedingt ein SPD Anhänger, aber die Forderung nach einer deftigen Spekulationssteuer kann ich nur ausnahmslos unterstützen. Aber das wird nur bei einer weltweiten Regulierung funktionierenden Regelung wirksam, und das ist das Problem

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo Helmut, hallo Mark,



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Um die Währung mach ich mir keine sorgen, ein glück hat unsere Regierung
> nach der NRW-Wahl sofort beschlossen, die Steuern nicht zu senken...


Na prima, die Regierung hat beschlossen - meinst du ein  Buschluss könnte etwas ändern? Die Steuern sind eigentlich nebensächlich. Steuern oder Inflation, das ist die Frage. In jedem Fall trifft es das Volk. Die Inflation ist halt schleichend und das seit Jahtzehnten. Du solltest dir mal eine Stunde für das Video Zeit nehmen.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..Wenn jetzt nach und nach die Nachbarländer pleite gehen une sich von
> anderen Ländern das Finanzieren lassen, die eigentlich auch schon lange
> pleite sind, wird das alles schnell mit den Steuermehreinahmen reguliert...


Hehe Traumtänzer, rein gefallen? Du bezahlst aber weiterhin deine Brötchen mit de Euro?



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..da werden doch bestimmt mal ein paar Säcke Geld vom Tieflader fallen..


Selbstverständlich. Inflation, ebend.



Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Zu solch einem Schritt ist jeder deutsche Politiker zu feige, die haben keine Eier in der Hose...


Die Politiker werden doch garnicht gefragt. Die sind so etwas von egal...! Frau Merkel hat ohnehin keine ...



Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Im Prinzip sehe ich das so : wir werden nicht mehr von unseren gewählten Volksvertretern regiert, sondern nur noch von der Banken- und Finanzwelt...


So isses und so wird es bleiben! Und genau das ist das Problem. Kapitalismus in seiner feinsten Form.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## nade (12 Mai 2010)

Gmoin,

also das mit den Schäfchen und im Trockenen... Könnte mir recht egal sein, da keine Kredite am laufen, und aber auch nicht wirklich Spielgeld (€) auf der Seite.
Ach ja, und die Währungsreform gibt es erst, wenn dem deutschen Michel all sein Erspartes weg ist, und die "Großen" dieses in "Harter Währung" angelegt haben. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich eben...

Zur "Ölkriese", das was hier aus der Erde sprudelt, ist noch das natürlichste an Öl. Vor der Technologisierung ist die Natur auch ohne Theater damit fertig geworden. Hier mach ich mir um den Feuerteufel USA, der wieder alles Abfackelt, was er nicht in den Griff bekommt, ehr Gedanken.


----------



## Strömling (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo

diese Seite sieht aber im moment ziemlich komisch aus
http://www.kitco.com/market/dm_charts.html

Wird der "crazy" walter mit seiner web seite doch recht haben?
http://www.hartgeld.com/html2010/infos-DE_2010-05.htm

Na ja wir werden sehen


----------



## Approx (12 Mai 2010)

*Mich wundert gar nix mehr!*

:icon_eek: gelesen in einem bekannten Börsen-Forum:



> SEC-Untersuchung: Pornos statt Finanzaufsicht
> 
> Was machte eigentlich die US-Börsenaufsicht, als vor zwei Jahren fast das globale Finanzsystem kollabierte? Eine vom Senat angeforderte Untersuchung kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass einige Mitarbeiter statt auf Kursentwicklungen bis zu acht Stunden am Tag Pornos schauten.
> 
> ...


 
Da haben wir den Salat! Denken alle nur ans f*****...

Gruß Approx


----------



## nade (12 Mai 2010)

Strömling schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> diese Seite sieht aber im moment ziemlich komisch aus
> http://www.kitco.com/market/dm_charts.html
> ...



Also das mit Wärungsumstellung, das hör ich nun schon im 3. Jahr. Der Kollege, der mich darauf brachte mal etwas rumzugucken/hören dürfte es nun zum 5. mal hören.
Lasst es nun nachdem hier letztes Wochenende "angeblich" ihre Software umgestellt hatte, und von Freitag bis Montagmorgen Onlinebanking wie auch Geldautomaten außer Betrieb genommen hatte, mal auf uns Zukommen.
Jetzt ist eh nichtmehr wirklich die Zeit für noch großartig was zu Retten.

Ach ja, hab auch schon einen Eingescanten Kassenzettel von einem Automaten eines Schwimmbades gesehen, auf dem wieder doppelt ausgezeichnet war. Wenn die Bildbearbeitung nicht so gut wäre, würde ich das entweder für einen vergessenen Automaten, oder aber wirklich ein etwas früh umgestellter Automat halten.

Also werds so halten wie unsere Volksverrat betreibende Kanzlerin, erstmal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 Mai 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So isses und so wird es bleiben! Und genau das ist das Problem. Kapitalismus in seiner feinsten Form.



Dein Avatar und Nick sagt aber was anderes?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Mai 2010)

*Iss schon lustig alter*



Strömling schrieb:


> ..
> Wird der "crazy" walter mit seiner web seite doch recht haben?
> http://www.hartgeld.com/html2010/infos-DE_2010-05.htm..



An eine Währungsreform am kommendem Wochenende hatte ich bisher zwar nicht gedacht, aber wenn sie kommt, dann kommt sie in diesem Falle sicherlich unangekündigt und über Nacht. Ich finde die gegenwärtige Situation in Deutschland höchst interessant. Bedauerlich ist, dass mal wieder die Politiker die Prügelmädels sind. Kaum ein Finanzexperte versteht diese abartige Situation und die globalen Zusammenhänge. Kann man einen Politiker zumuten, alles zu können und zu wissen? Natürlich haben diese ihre Experten und auch ihre Vormünder. Von wo werden diese wohl kommen? Große Banken machen pro Monat Mrd. Gewinne ;-) . [joke on] Osama und ich wüßten eine kurzfristige Lösung [joke off].

Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand gefragt, wozu man Banken überhaupt braucht?? Abschaffen? Wenn man eine Kredit beantragt, muß man erst einmal beweisen daß man ihn eigentlich garnicht benötigt. Das ist doch schon absolut pervers? Ich beanspruche die Banken natürlich auch, oder sie mich? Bauern, Metzger und Brauereien sind notwendig, sonst garnichts! Handwerker (wie wir) waren in den sechziger Jahren angesehene Leute, heute sind es die Banker. Übrigens, die Bauern in Deutschland machen aus Scheiße mehr Gewinn als aus Milch! Auch darüber sollte man nachdenken.

Einen schönen Vatertag wünsche ich,


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Beren (13 Mai 2010)

@Onkel Dago: Natürlich sind die Politiker die Prügelknaben!

Vergleich: Wer ist denn der Prügelknabe, wenn ein Projekt in die Hose geht? Der Projektleiter!

Scheisse ist, dass die Politiker Sklaven anderer Institutionen sind. Wem gehört denn der Staat? Nicht den Bürgern. Die bürgen nur für die aufgebauten Schulden. Der Staat (die Staaten) gehören den Banken. Die Banken geben den Ton an. In der Politik, in der Kreditvergabe, in den Ratings.... 

Das System ist KRANK


----------



## Paule (13 Mai 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand gefragt, wozu man Banken überhaupt braucht?? Abschaffen? Wenn man eine Kredit beantragt, muß man erst einmal beweisen daß man ihn eigentlich garnicht benötigt. Das ist doch schon absolut pervers? Ich beanspruche die Banken natürlich auch, oder sie mich?


Ja, ist schon verrückt.
Hast Du Geld, wirst Du bedient und bekommst einen Kaffee und holst die Zinsen ab.
Willst Du Geld, zahlst Du Zinsen, praktisch das Gehalt der Banker, wirst aber nur als Bittsteller und Loser angesehen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 Mai 2010)

Paradox ist ja auch, dass der jenige, der viel hat einen Kredit bekommt (obwohl er ihn vielleicht nicht bräuchte) und der jenige der nichts hat, bekommt auch nichts (obwohl dieser ihn vielleicht nötig hätte)... naja...


----------



## Approx (14 Mai 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Willst Du Geld, zahlst Du Zinsen, praktisch das Gehalt der Banker, wirst aber nur als Bittsteller und Loser angesehen.


 
Das kommt auf die Höhe der Verbindlichkeiten an!
Ein gewisser Herr Schneider war bei den Banken ein gern gesehener Gast, wurde hofiert und mit Milliarden versorgt (die er dann bewusst verpulverte). 
Der Handwerker oder Mittelständler, der einen Überbrückungskredit von ein paar k€ braucht, bis der Kunde überweist - der ist doch heutzutage der Looser! Bekommt den Kredit nicht, kann Aufträge nicht annehmen, muss u.U. Mitarbeiter entlassen usw.

Approx


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Mai 2010)

Neulich hat ein Bankmensch meinen Chef daran erinnert, dass es sich bei Geld nicht um einen Wertgegenstand, sondern um ein Zahlungsmittel handelt. Und ich erinnerte mich an Schulstunden, in denen ich lernte, dass Geld vor allem den Tausch von Waren vereinfacht bzw. erleichtert.

Geld unterm Kopfkissen oder gar in der Matratze zu horten führt erst dazu, dass man die Forderung erhebt, der Wert des Geldes müsse erhalten bleiben.

Nur eins verstehe ich nicht: was bringt alle Leute dazu, das Geld horten ("sparen") zu wollen? Das Dümmste, was man tun kann, ist, das Geld unters Kopfkissen zu stecken. Weil: nach zwanzig Jahren will das Geld dann niemand mehr haben, wenn jeder sich so einen Altpapierbatzen beisammengespart hat. Also bringt man das Geld zur Bank, die es anderen für Investitionen zur Verfügung stellen kann. Und nun droht eine andere Gefahr: wenn alle gleichzeitig ihr Geld zurückhaben wollen, kann die Bank möglicherweise das Geld nicht zurückzahlen, da es ausgeliehen ist.

Fällt den Geburtenstarken Jahrgängen was auf? Habt Ihr alle für Eure Rentenlücke vorgesorgt? Geriestert? Also, wenn es kracht, dann könnte das z.B. dann passieren, wenn die Geburtenstarken Jahrgänge ihr gehortetes Geld wiederhaben wollen, um davon im Rentenalter endlich in Saus und Braus leben zu können. Ich hoffe, die Banken wissen, was da auf sie zukommt. Und wenn nicht, würd ich schlicht sagen: so ist die Natur des Menschen.

Was also ist schlimm an hoher Inflation und hohen Zinsen? Schlimm an stabilem Geld finde ich persönlich, dass alle meinen, dieses Geld sparen zu müssen. Mit dem Ergebniss, dass andere es verjubeln.

apropos verjubeln:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jubeljahr


> Jüdisches Jubeljahr
> Das Jüdische Jubeljahr begann immer an Jom Kippur, am 10. Tag des Tischri, und wurde mit Posaunen im ganzen Land verkündigt. Während des ganzen Jahres musste alle Feldarbeit ruhen, auch wurden die hebräischen Sklaven ohne Unterschied freigelassen; verkaufte und verpfändete Grundstücke (Häuser in ummauerten Städten und dem Heiligtum gelobte Äcker ausgenommen) kamen ohne Entschädigung aus fremden Händen wieder an den ursprünglichen Besitzer oder seine rechtmäßigen Erben zurück und alle Schulden wurden erlassen.
> Der Hauptzweck dieser Einrichtung war, die von Moses beabsichtigte Gleichheit unter den Güterbesitzern zu erhalten: Das Jubeljahr sollte gewissermaßen eine Wiedergeburt des ganzen Staats bewerkstelligen. Vor dem Babylonischen Exil scheint jedoch das Jubeljahr nicht beachtet worden zu sein, obwohl sich eine Spur desselben bei Jes 61,1f EU findet. Nach der Zerstörung des Zweiten Tempels im Jahre 70 wurde das Jubeljahr im Judentum nicht mehr begangen.


Inflation ist für mich so ein bisschen wie Jubeljahr in kleinen Raten. Besser so, als bis zum grossen Knall alles aufsparen ...


----------



## nade (15 Mai 2010)

*Merkels rücktritt?*



> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,672064,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damit es 10 Zeichen werden...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2010)

Bei dem Euro-Dollar-Kurs muss dies schon eine ganz schön alte Nachricht sein.


----------



## mariob (16 Mai 2010)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische:



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich finde die gegenwärtige Situation in Deutschland höchst interessant. Bedauerlich ist, dass mal wieder die Politiker die Prügelmädels sind. Kaum ein Finanzexperte versteht diese abartige Situation und die globalen Zusammenhänge. Kann man einen Politiker zumuten, alles zu können und zu wissen?



Wenn ich das lese sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Nach Deinen Ausführungen hat ein Politiker ein leistungsloses Einkommen.
Wenn Du mit Experten die meinst, die nachmittags und abends in irgendwelchen Diskussionsrunden im Fernsehen gerade mal noch kleine Kinder und Rentner erschrecken können, machst Du irgendwas falsch.
Interessant finde ich gegenwärtig nur die Zukunft, wie es der sprechende Hosenanzug schafft sich aus dieser Situation herauszuwinden, um seine Machtgeilheit weiter pflegen zu können. Es kommen da auf einmal ganz andere "Experten" wieder hoch und versuchen sich auf das was da kommt zu profilieren. Mal sehen ob deren finanzieller Hintergrund von der Krise schneller eingeholt wird, als das diese an die Macht kommen.
Was kommt wird jedenfalls nix gutes, und Politiker tun mir nicht leid, eher die denen es unter deren "Leistungen" immer besser geht.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Mario


----------



## Golden Egg (1 Juni 2010)

Hi Leute
Das die Politiker nicht wirklich was zu sagen haben ist ja allgemein bekannt und wurde nun auch schon von Horst Seehofer bei Erwin Pelzig bestätigt.

LG Das Goldene Ei^^


----------



## ron (1 Juni 2010)

Hi,

die frage ist ja auch was da so im Hintergrund läuft wenn schon der Bundespräsident zurücktitt... immerhin war er früher mal Geschäftsführenden Direktor des IWF und hat daher einiges an wissen über das Finanzsystem.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## Strömling (3 Juni 2010)

ron schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ... und hat daher einiges an wissen über das Finanzsystem.
> Gruß
> ...



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln oder er hat uns dieses Wissen die ganze Zeit vorenthalten.

http://wiedenroth-karikatur.de/02_W...lout_Euro_Einfuehrung_Koehler_O-Ton_1992.html

MfG


----------



## nade (4 Juni 2010)

Nur so gehts.....


----------



## Golden Egg (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute. Ich bin bei YouToube über interessante Videos zu unserer gegenwärtigen Lage im Finanzsystem gestolpert. Hier findet ihr eins davon. Die anderen von ihm findet ihr rechts.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juni 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Grüße


 
nix.... oder genau so viel wie Flugzeuge die irgend ein Zeug verspühen.  Ich hab mir allerdings nicht alles angesehen. Die langweilige Stimme von dem Typ ging mir schon nach 30 Sek auf den Sack.


----------



## Paule (8 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mir allerdings nicht alles angesehen. Die langweilige Stimme von dem Typ ging mir schon nach 30 Sek auf den Sack.


Jep, das ging mir genauso! :sm4: :sm14:


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Juni 2010)

Ich gebe ja zu das das mit den Flugzeugen Blödsinn war. Aber was Herr Andreas Popp und der Typ in dem Video zur aktuellen Lage so zu sagen haben klingt doch alles Seriöser und mit mehr Substanz. 
Achja und ich war auch nicht an eurer Meinung (Lipperlandstern, Paule) interessiert, weil ihr eh nur unqualifizierten Mist absondert.
Mich würde interessieren was Dagobert, Perfektionist....alle die wirklich daran interessiert sind von dem Video halten.

Grüße


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ich gebe ja zu das das mit den Flugzeugen Blödsinn war. Aber was Herr Andreas Popp und der Typ in dem Video zur aktuellen Lage so zu sagen haben klingt doch alles Seriöser und mit mehr Substanz.
> Achja und ich war auch nicht an eurer Meinung (Lipperlandstern, Paule) interessiert, weil ihr eh nur unqualifizierten Mist absondert.
> Mich würde interessieren was Dagobert, Perfektionist....alle die wirklich daran interessiert sind von dem Video halten.
> 
> Grüße



*ROFL* ... die beiden sind warscheinlich noch narkotisiert, weil sie sich mehr als 30 Sek angeschaut haben.

Junge.. hör endlich auf dir diesen YouTube-Scheiss reinzuziehen und such dir ein paar vernüftige Quellen (ausserhalb des Internets)wenn dich das Thema interessiert. Es gibt da sicher einige überregionale Tageszeitungen (FAZ, SZ usw.)  dich sich über das Thema ausgelassen haben. Allerdings muss man da lesen und nachdenken und kann sich nicht einfach berieseln lassen.


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *ROFL* ... die beiden sind warscheinlich noch narkotisiert, weil sie sich mehr als 30 Sek angeschaut haben.
> 
> Junge.. hör endlich auf dir diesen YouTube-Scheiss reinzuziehen und such dir ein paar vernüftige Quellen (ausserhalb des Internets)wenn dich das Thema interessiert. Es gibt da sicher einige überregionale Tageszeitungen (FAZ, SZ usw.)  dich sich über das Thema ausgelassen haben. Allerdings muss man da lesen und nachdenken und kann sich nicht einfach berieseln lassen.



...deine 7 sinne passen voll zu dir


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> ...deine 7 sinne passen voll zu dir



darum stehen sie da....... aber ein Beitrag zum Thema war das ja gerade nicht. Aber wie ich das sehe ist Helmut auf meiner Seite und ich vermute das Onkel Dagobert von deinen Videos auch nix hält   ,. Der steht auch mehr auf Fakten. Mal sehen wie sich der Perfekte äussert. Da bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> darum stehen sie da....... aber ein Beitrag zum Thema war das ja gerade nicht. Aber wie ich das sehe ist Helmut auf meiner Seite und ich vermute das Onkel Dagobert von deinen Videos auch nix hält   ,. Der steht auch mehr auf Fakten. Mal sehen wie sich der Perfekte äussert. Da bin ich auch gespannt.


 
aber natürlich Axel, wir Westfalen müssen zusammen halten :sm24:
...die "Goldenen Eier" sollen andere legen.

Zu den Video, das schau ich mir garnicht erst an, das mit den Wolken war schon ein Reinfall


----------



## erzteufele (9 Juni 2010)

Angela Merkel, Guido Westerwelle und de Horst Seehofer fliegen über Deutschland... 
meint de Seehofer wenn ich einen 100€ Schein aus dem Flugzeugwerfe dann freut sich ein Deutscher.
darauf Herr Westerwelle wenn ich zehn 10€ Scheine aus dem Flugzeugwerfen dann freuen sich 10 Deutsche.
Frau Merkel dann, wenn ich einhundert 1€ Münzen aus dem Flugzeugwerfe freuen sich 100 Deutsche.

Der Pilot: Wenn ihr nicht bald alle die klappe haltet werf ich euch alle aus dem Flugzeug, dann freut sich GANZ Deutschland!!!


----------



## Approx (9 Juni 2010)

Für alljene, die den Ami's beim Fummeln am Katastrophen-Bohrloch zusehen möchten. Einfach mal durchklicken:
http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9033572&contentId=7062605

Appro


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen wie sich der Perfekte äussert. Da bin ich auch gespannt.


sorry, komme grad von längerem Urlaub zurück. Bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich mir grad nicht die Zeit nehme, mir eine Meinung zu bilden und diese auch nieder zu schreiben. Fühle mich jedoch geehrt, um meine Meinung gebeten worden zu sein.


----------



## Question_mark (10 Juni 2010)

*Ass...le*

Hallo,



			
				Golden Egg schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und ich war auch nicht an eurer Meinung (Lipperlandstern, Paule) interessiert, weil ihr eh nur unqualifizierten Mist absondert



Hat Dir blödem Pfeifenkopf eigentlich noch niemals offen in das Gesicht gesagt, dass Du ganz schön einen an der Klatsche hast ??


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..such dir ein paar vernüftige Quellen (ausserhalb des Internets)wenn dich das Thema interessiert. Es gibt da sicher einige überregionale Tageszeitungen (FAZ, SZ usw.)  dich sich über das Thema ausgelassen haben. Allerdings muss man da lesen und nachdenken und kann sich nicht einfach berieseln lassen.


Oh, mit Medien wäre ich da ganz vorsichtig. Ok, FAZ und SZ gehen vielleicht noch.



Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Hat Dir blödem Pfeifenkopf eigentlich noch niemals offen in das Gesicht gesagt, dass Du ganz schön einen an der Klatsche hast ??..


Mensch Mark, alter Haudegen, netter Umgangston  .



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..ich vermute das Onkel Dagobert von deinen Videos auch nix hält   ,. Der steht auch mehr auf Fakten...


Ja, aber ich gebe zu, ich wusste vor gut einem Jahr noch nicht dass das die weltweite Währung seit irgendwann nicht mehr mit einem Goldwert hinterlegt ist. Ich hatte mich interessenlos nie um so etwas gekümmert. Heute finde ich es um so interessanter! Eines der ersten Videos von Andreas Popp, welches mir gezeigt wurde, war das hier (nur 2:43):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No9fvsgt4oE

Heute wundert mich garnichts mehr.

Ich suche noch nach einem Video, welches ich einmal gesehen hatte, in dem ein Pressesprecher der Federal Reserve bei einer Pressekonferenz mächtig ins Strudeln gekommen war, ich finde es nicht mehr. Ich sah es vor ca. einem Jahr.

Aber dieses Video ist garantiert alles andere als langweilig:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1680703929419909164#


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBFS (17 Juni 2010)

In der Finanzwirtschaft gibt es keine Zufälle.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1680703929419909164#docid=115518968024068011


----------



## Approx (18 Juni 2010)

Froh zu sein, bedarf es wenig!




Appro


----------



## Golden Egg (24 Juni 2010)

Einfach mal rein schauen. Geht nur 51 Sekunden. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX5OwPfbcyk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Das die Politiker nicht wirklich was zu sagen haben ist ja allgemein bekannt ...


so, jetzt hol ich mal nach, was ich schon längst hätte tun sollen: diesen Thread fertiglesen und kommentieren.

Ja, es ist niemandem (mit IQ etwas über Kartoffelsalat) entgangen, dass Ronald Reagan, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Angela Merkel und Barack Obama vor allem Symbolkraft ausstrahlen. Und den Verdacht unmittelbar nahelegen, dass Politik schon immer im Hintergrund gemacht wurde. Aber: ist das wirklich schlecht? Arkanpolitik ist m.E. nichts schlechtes, wenn sie nicht eigennützig ist. Denn Demokratie ist nicht die beste aller Herrschaftsformen - denn es gibt zu viele, die eher einen Arnold denn einen namenlosen Professor wählen.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... und ich vermute das Onkel Dagobert von deinen Videos auch nix hält   ,. Der steht auch mehr auf Fakten. Mal sehen wie sich der Perfekte äussert.
> ...


Ich geb zu, ich bin an das Video voreingenommen rangegangen. Aber den Sermon hab ich nach ein paar kurzen Ausschnitten weggelegt 
Wer mir eine in dreissig Sekunden verständliche Zusammenfassung geben kann - Danke!


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2010)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Einfach mal rein schauen. Geht nur 51 Sekunden.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX5OwPfbcyk&feature=player_embedded


Warum diese Ölpest keine Ölpest ist:
http://umwelt.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/18/0,1872,8072146,00.html


> *Wo bleibt das Öl?*
> 
> Mehr als zwei Wochen schon dauert die Warterei aufs Öl. Hier und da ist etwas am Strand gefunden worden, hier und da auch etwas in den Mangroven. Eine Kollegin eines amerikanischen Fernsehnetworks hielt das alles nicht mehr aus, zog ihre Ölschutzkleidung inklusive Gummistiefel an, ging mutig ins Meer und erzählte dem staunende Publikum, wie gefährlich die Ölpest an der Küste sei. Vom Öl freilich war weit und breit nichts zu sehen. - Nochmal wow!
> 
> ...


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2010)

Wenn man wissen will ob das Öl mittlerweile "eingetroffen ist "


----------

